# ftp



## SammY (11. Jul 2006)

Hi Leute,

also ich verbinde mich so zu meinem FTP-Server.
Wie kann ich mir eine Liste mit allen vorhandenen Dateien ausgeben lassen??


```
m_client = new FtpClient(host);
m_client.login(user, password);
```

Mfg Manuel


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Woher kommt denn die Klasse FtpClient?


----------



## SammY (11. Jul 2006)

import sun.net.TelnetInputStream;
import sun.net.ftp.FtpClient;

hilft dir das weiter


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Google ist dein Freund: http://swig.stanford.edu/pub/java/javadoc/sun/net/ftp/FtpClient.html#list()


----------



## SammY (12. Jul 2006)

Irgendwie stell ich mich zu doof an die list funktion zu benutzen.
Könntest du mir mal ein beispiel prog geben??


----------



## Murray (12. Jul 2006)

So in der Art:

```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader( new InputStreamReader( m_client.list() ));
String line;
while( line = br.readLine()  != null) {
  System.out.println( line);
}
```


----------



## SammY (12. Jul 2006)

Cool funzt so.
Vielen dank.


----------



## millinär (12. Jul 2006)

und woher kriegt man diese java.sun.net  packages?
achso die sind schon drauf


----------

